

What is 4K resolution? Does any Android device support that? - chankey_pathak


======
net_junkie
Read the Wikipedia article on 4k -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution)

LG G Pro 2, Note 3 and Acer S2 supports 4K

Source: [http://www.technostall.com/android-
devices-4k-video/](http://www.technostall.com/android-devices-4k-video/)

